# Applying for visa renewal without SA police clearance



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Good Morning,

Has anyone ever applied for visa renewal or any TRP without the actual SA police clearance?

I have applied for a SA police clearance but they are not answering their phones or replying to my mails. I really need it for this week as my permit is about to expire.

please help. I have the PC from my home country already!


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi I did it last year and my application was denied so I had to appeal and pay again. I would not risk it

Good luck


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Alright, thanks for this.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

If you need your PCC in a hurry I would use an agency. And yes they are the worst about answering their phones. It can take a while to get your PCC back.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Any good agency you can recommend?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

These two are good ones!

Bunny Hop Document Services - Homepage

Docassist Embassy Verification, Attestation | Birth, Marriage, Death Certificates | Police Clearance


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks, will check them. Really appreciate this!


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

Ruby - When does your husbands visa expire? 
I have had some lengthy and frank discussions with a lawyer today. As a consequence I am returning to the UK 2 days before my visa expires on Thursday and returning Sunday, I then get the 90 day visitor visa and will have 90 days to get all my docs together, I will then go back to the UK and submit there and wait for the visa. This is a NIGHTMARE for me and my family but the only we we can see for me to remain legal.
What a silly silly expensive mistake I've made :-(


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

u can submit and if denied, appeal and include the police clearance, unless u know someone in Pretoria who can assist u at the police clearance


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

His permit expires at the end of January. We are considering doing it in our home country too to get the permit done or submitting without the PC just to have proof that we have submitted an application for renewal.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

If I get someone to submit in Pretoria for me, how long will it take for me to get it?


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

Any news? I went to the UK last weekend and now have my 90days, what a nightmare!!! Once Xmas is over I need to get all my docs together.
Hope you get sorted.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

chez33 said:


> Any news? I went to the UK last weekend and now have my 90days, what a nightmare!!! Once Xmas is over I need to get all my docs together.
> Hope you get sorted.


Only bad news: tried submitting without PC, the refused to take the documents in. They said they were not allowed to take application without PC


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

RubyRuby said:


> Only bad news: tried submitting without PC, the refused to take the documents in. They said they were not allowed to take application without PC




Just read this. What are you going to do?


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

chez33 said:


> Just read this. What are you going to do?


We managed to submit the application two weeks back and yesterday got a message saying the permit is ready for collection. Now I am really stressed out, not sure what the outcome is going to be  

How are things on your side? Did you manage to put all your documents together?


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

RubyRuby said:


> We managed to submit the application two weeks back and yesterday got a message saying the permit is ready for collection. Now I am really stressed out, not sure what the outcome is going to be
> 
> How are things on your side? Did you manage to put all your documents together?


We just got the visa. Positive outcome. I'm surprised they processed it in such a short time. He submitted on the 11th of January and collected today.


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

I'm delighted for you!

I;m heading back to the UK in 4 weeks to submit as I'm not allowed to submit here on tourist visa. Just waiting on my Police clearance. Problem I have now is that my British passport only has 9 months on it and it needs 2 years for the visa? so I plan to get a fast track visa once in the UK, BUT the police clearance will have my old passport number!! I feel like I'm living a nightmare right now!
I have to be over a month away from my husband and kids and then they still might say 'no sorry, your police clearance needs to be on your renewed passport' Arrgggghhhhh


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

chez33 said:


> I'm delighted for you!
> 
> I;m heading back to the UK in 4 weeks to submit as I'm not allowed to submit here on tourist visa. Just waiting on my Police clearance. Problem I have now is that my British passport only has 9 months on it and it needs 2 years for the visa? so I plan to get a fast track visa once in the UK, BUT the police clearance will have my old passport number!! I feel like I'm living a nightmare right now!
> I have to be over a month away from my husband and kids and then they still might say 'no sorry, your police clearance needs to be on your renewed passport' Arrgggghhhhh


I know how that feels. This is exactly how I felt when my husband's permit was about to expire. I just checked about passport validity, shouldn't it be 30 days instead of 2 years? 

Your passport should be valid for a minimum period of 30 days from the date of exit from South Africa. (got this from a website)

I had a friend who's passport was expiring before his permit, instead of renewing both his passport and visa at the same time, he focused on getting the visa sorted first and then applied for a passport renewal once the visa was issued. So now he has to travel with 2 passports, the new one and the old one coz his permits are on the old one.


----------

